

Show HN: slack-irc – Connect Slack and IRC channels - ekmartin
https://github.com/ekmartin/slack-irc

======
captn3m0
Damn it!

I was just starting to work on this, and you already finished it. My (barely
started) work is at [http://github.com/captn3m0/slack-irc-
proxy](http://github.com/captn3m0/slack-irc-proxy), but I got distracted
trying to work on slack-utils.

However, I was planning to allow user authentication as well, which is
something I think we need, but this will do the work equally well for now.

Thanks!

